# LotR BFME series very cheap atm.



## RangerStryder (Jan 31, 2009)

The Lord of the Rings: Battle for Middle Earth anthology: Includes BFME1, BFME2, Rise of the WitchKing(BFME2 expansion). $9.99 @ FRY's Electronics and $15 @ BestBuy. The game is an RTS.

Happy Shopping!


----------



## GuardianRanger (Feb 2, 2009)

Interesting, I never got Rise Of The WitchKing. I finished both of the other games (I didn't really care for the second one.) I'll have to see if I can find ROTWK.

Thanks.


----------

